# Cute Baby Picture



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought I would share this very cute picture of one of our hand fed babies after we fed him


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That is just SOOOOOO cute. AWWWWW


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

AWWWWWW!! This is adorable!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Cannot comment. I am dead from literal overload of cute. x.x


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I want <3333 sooo cute


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Cannot comment. I am dead from literal overload of cute. x.x


 :lol: I agree, that picture is so adorable!!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

It's his cute little tongue just sticking out between his little paws that gets you! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........THUNK

(i fainted)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my! He's...just to precious for words. 
That tongue. Those little bitty hands!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

What a cute little hedgehog! I cannot resist baby animals of any kind


----------

